# Moving to Turkey



## dubaisky (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi, 
Im moving from USA to Turkey. Two Questions: Has anyone made this move recently and can you recommend a moving/shipping company?

ls there an equivalent of Craigslist, GumTree etc websites to buy and sell furniture etc ?

Thank You


----------



## mevo (May 19, 2017)

i really dont know any shipping company but you can check sahibinden.com letsgo for buying furnitere etc you can find everything on these websites but its in turkish


----------

